# Views on mtn bike choice for 12 year old



## Crackle (29 May 2010)

Having outgrown his 20" bikes and made them last (just) he's gone beyond 24" kids bikes and now fits an adult bike in a small frame.

So I've been looking at the choice. I nearly bought a Giant Boulder on offer but I couldn't bring myself to actually purchase a bike with no name brakes and rims, plastic pedals, steel bars and the cheapest Suntour shocks. So I decided to stretch the budget a bit, with the reasoning that if I buy reasonable I can replace and change bits as they wear.

I've looked at the Specialized Hardrock disc (£350), the Trek 3900 disc (£375) and the Revel 1  (£400). I've also looked at some Scott's and Diamond Back at similar price points.

They all have things I don't like. Then I found this Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc at Evans for £400. It seems perfect. All the components are reasonable and replaceable including the chainset, which often you can't replace the rings on.

I know they are all mechanical discs but that's what he wants. He argues it's the same effort to pull as V-Brakes but he gets more stopping power for his pull. He won't entertain Islabikes and to be honest I have some dislikes of Isla now I've owned one, especially the susceptibility of the frame to marks and scratches.

So which one, or is there another. I'm inclined towards the Hardrock Sport but to be honest my head is spinning from visiting bike shops and websites  So any input is most welcome.


----------



## ufkacbln (29 May 2010)

Not cheap, but the Islabikes range always gets good reports


----------



## Norm (29 May 2010)

Crackle said:


> He won't entertain Islabikes and to be honest I have some dislikes of Isla now I've owned one, especially the susceptibility of the frame to marks and scratches.





Cunobelin said:


> Not cheap, but the Islabikes range always gets good reports


 

I like the Hardrocks, was very tempted to get myself one, in a larger size, of course.


----------



## Steve Austin (30 May 2010)

I would stick to the large brands, Spesh, Giant, kona, as they really are making good bikes at this pricepoint. i like that Hardrock from Evans, looks good which is about as good as it gets for a 12 year old! Red looks fast too!

I always suggest GT avalanches for anyone looking for a good MTB that don't cost the earth. I've ridden GT and they are solid, fun to ride, take some stick, and really good value.
The one from Pauls retails at £500 btw


----------



## Crackle (30 May 2010)

Steve Austin said:


> I would stick to the large brands, Spesh, Giant, kona, as they really are making good bikes at this pricepoint. i like that Hardrock from Evans, looks good which is about as good as it gets for a 12 year old! Red looks fast too!
> 
> I always suggest GT avalanches for anyone looking for a good MTB that don't cost the earth. I've ridden GT and they are solid, fun to ride, take some stick, and really good value.
> The one from Pauls retails at £500 btw



He's more interested in colour than components, you're right, it's me that's sniffy about the spec.

That GT is well specced, hmmm. Well I've a week to think about it, as I'm away next week.


----------



## MrGrumpy (30 May 2010)

£500 for a kids bike?? Will it be looked after??


----------



## summerdays (30 May 2010)

Make sure you buy it to only just fit ... as he's just about to have that growing phase... I'm trying to avoid buying my 13 year old a bigger bike just yet ... as she seems to be in the middle of the phase and she is on a 24" though she is never going to be tall. Though I haven't seen her on it recently so that last bit of growing may have already made the bike too small.


----------



## Crackle (30 May 2010)

MrGrumpy said:


> £500 for a kids bike?? Will it be looked after??



400, and it will be used, like all the others, probably as a goal post sometimes. We tend to cycle a lot as a family. Bikes feature on nearly every holiday and often at weekends.



summerdays said:


> Make sure you buy it to only just fit ... as he's just about to have that growing phase... I'm trying to avoid buying my 13 year old a bigger bike just yet ... as she seems to be in the middle of the phase and she is on a 24" though she is never going to be tall. Though I haven't seen her on it recently so that last bit of growing may have already made the bike too small.



Noted: Really only one size fits him. If he grows out of it it will pass to his younger brother, especially if it's a good bike like this one will probably be.


----------



## summerdays (30 May 2010)

MrGrumpy said:


> Will it be looked after??



Whilst I hate to see a bike not well looked after ... I would rather see it used than shinny and in brand new condition after a year or two. I've seen kids return with their bikes to the bike shop for the 6 week check and they have probably only ridden it once in between times - making the check pointless. 

I did cover my youngest's kid's Islabike in Helicopter tape since I could stand to see it become too scratched whilst wanting him to use it.


----------



## Crackle (30 May 2010)

summerdays said:


> I did cover my youngest's kid's Islabike in Helicopter tape since I could stand to see it become too scratched whilst wanting him to use it.



That was probably a good idea. Youngest's is very scratched. I think the paint finish on the Isla's is not good. To be fair, it has spent a lot of time going on and off bike racks. It's been ridden in Spain, France and Germany, on the road, in the forest and in fact well used but it now looks it. I have kept it well maintained though.


----------



## ufkacbln (30 May 2010)

Norm said:


> I like the Hardrocks, was very tempted to get myself one, in a larger size, of course.



I posted this as the news is that Islabikes have addressed many of the issues and are launching a new range... perhaps I should have said - recent reports?

Personal choice, but I have never ruled out a brand that is not in its maturity when I bough the product


----------



## Cubist (30 May 2010)

Crackle, have you had a look at Decathlons? They sell some very well reviewed MTBs 

Have a look at Meridas at your pricepoint as well. Nice,, well made, well specc'd MTBs. Starting point would be the Matts SUb 40MD or D

Carrera are good value for money.


----------



## Norm (30 May 2010)

Cunobelin said:


> I posted this as the news is that Islabikes have addressed many of the issues and are launching a new range... perhaps I should have said - recent reports?


Yup, and don't they have a new factory or something? Seems a good product.

Sorry, but as the only brand which the OP said he didn't fancy was Islabikes, then you posting that there were good reports about them was, IMO, hilarious.


----------



## Crackle (30 May 2010)

Cubist said:


> Crackle, have you had a look at Decathlons? They sell some very well reviewed MTBs
> 
> Have a look at Meridas at your pricepoint as well. Nice,, well made, well specc'd MTBs. Starting point would be the Matts SUb 40MD or D
> 
> Carrera are good value for money.




All good points. Do you know an online dealer with Merida prices, I'm struggling to find one and a whole new range to get my head round. Carrera and Decathlon of course, mentioned so often on here and I'd not thought to look there.

Edit: smallest size in the Carrera range seems to be 16", which is too big.


----------



## summerdays (30 May 2010)

I saw a kid at school on a nice looking Merida... it was a brand I hadn't really noticed before in the school bike shed.


----------



## Cubist (30 May 2010)

Crackle said:


> All good points. Do you know an online dealer with Merida prices, I'm struggling to find one and a whole new range to get my head round. Carrera and Decathlon of course, mentioned so often on here and I'd not thought to look there.
> 
> Edit: smallest size in the Carrera range seems to be 16", which is too big.



Had a look on here, and found the Sub 40 D bang on budget but only in 18, 20 inch.

Sub 20, not bad for the money, but V-braked. , and in smaller sizes: http://www.factorydirectbikes.com/bikes/merida_matts-20-v_2010/


----------



## Cubist (30 May 2010)

Here we are , smaller sizes in stock, Mech discs. bang on budget;

http://www.discovercycling.com/bikes/bikes-mtb/merida-matts-40-md.html

and if your 12 yr old doesn't like that colourway, make him take up ballet!


----------



## Crackle (30 May 2010)

Thanks for that Cubist. Found a Merida dealer quite close to me as well, so they'll be getting a visit. They do look interesting bikes.


----------



## Cubist (30 May 2010)

Cubette has one, a SUb 60D that I got at a steal 'cos it was "last year's model." Very nicely made, with quality components. Forks at this price point are usually the biggest "budget sacrifices", but the RST 100mm offerings have lockout etc. and are certainly "serviceable" 

There's a police team nearby that have a fleet of Meridas, and they're all bombproof as far as I can see.


----------



## Crackle (9 Jan 2011)

Well thanks to everyone for their input. Just to finish off, after sitting mulling for 9 months, we finally got out and got him on some bikes and ended up settling on this one 

http://www.scott-sports.com/us_en/product/10041/55701/217976

It both fits him and suits what he likes to do on the bike with the added benefit of being a bike he'll keep even in adulthood as it's a jump bike. We've already been out for several trips to Delamere to the skills area and it's a real hit.

It's lighter than my bike too!


----------



## I like Skol (9 Jan 2011)

Crackle said:


> Well thanks to everyone for their input. after sitting mulling for 9 months, we ended up settling on this one
> 
> http://www.scott-spo...41/55701/217976
> 
> It both fits him and suits what he likes to do on the bike with the added benefit of being a bike he'll keep even in adulthood as it's a jump bike. We've already been out for several trips to Delamere to the skills area and it's a real hit.



I know this is an old thread but just have to say it looks like a nice bike but definitely targeted at the Yoof of today. How did you resist the temptation to steer him towards a more traditional MTB?




MrGrumpy said:


> £500 for a kids bike?? Will it be looked after??



Money well spent IMO. Give them a cheap, look-a-likee toy bike that works badly and breaks when given any abuse and they will not want to ride much or care for it at all. Give them something special and they may realise it and get some enthusiasm for it. I have 2 boys and the 1st bike was a Ridgeback MX14, complete with Ali frame, V-brakes and stabilisers. I think it was £120 while most parents splash around £50 on that 1st bike but 5 years later it is still going great with son number 2 and will be sold or passed on when the time comes. The older son is now on a GT Stomper 20" which was £160 (reduced from around £190 as previous years model) Again, this is a top notch bike, really is a scaled down MTB rather than a dressed up kids toy bike. I feel a little sorry for son number 2 as he is destined to ride 2nd hand bikes for a long time but at least they will be good quality bikes in excellent condition.

Will they be looked after? Of course they will, by me! As a cycle enthusiast dad its my job and will be a pleasure to do so.




Steve Austin said:


> I always suggest GT avalanches for anyone looking for a good MTB that don't cost the earth. I've ridden GT and they are solid, fun to ride, take some stick, and really good value.




I can also recommend the GT marque. I have a 1994 GT Zaskar MTB, a 2010 GT Traffic 1.0 Hybrid and The GT Stomper 20" for the kids and have been pleased by them all.


----------



## Crackle (10 Jan 2011)

I like Skol said:


> I know this is an old thread but just have to say it looks like a nice bike but definitely targeted at the Yoof of today. How did you resist the temptation to steer him towards a more traditional MTB?



Hah! You don't know how prescient you are there. I think I held off making the decision because in the back of my mind I think I realized I was trying to pick a bike I wanted or I wanted him to have. Then recently we went to Delamere and as we watched some other kids and the bikes they had and what they were doing, it pretty much became clear he wanted to do the same thing. So we went to a bike shop, found a youngish guy who did the same kinda stuff himself and let him recommend a bike which was up to it. I checked only that it fitted him and it fitted him much better than a same size XC bike and that the spec was good, negotiated a good price and the deal was done. It would not have been a bike I chose myself because the nuances of what made it a street/yoof/jump bike were lost on me until the assistant explained them all. Trendiness aside though, it will do everything, he and we need it to do and do it well.



I like Skol said:


> Money well spent IMO. Give them a cheap, look-a-likee toy bike that works badly and breaks when given any abuse and they will not want to ride much or care for it at all. Give them something special and they may realise it and get some enthusiasm for it. I have 2 boys and the 1st bike was a Ridgeback MX14, complete with Ali frame, V-brakes and stabilisers. I think it was £120 while most parents splash around £50 on that 1st bike but 5 years later it is still going great with son number 2 and will be sold or passed on when the time comes. The older son is now on a GT Stomper 20" which was £160 (reduced from around £190 as previous years model) Again, this is a top notch bike, really is a scaled down MTB rather than a dressed up kids toy bike. I feel a little sorry for son number 2 as he is destined to ride 2nd hand bikes for a long time but at least they will be good quality bikes in excellent condition.
> 
> Will they be looked after? Of course they will, by me! As a cycle enthusiast dad its my job and will be a pleasure to do so.



And you are absolutely right. Regular trips to Delamere and hopefully beyond have now been requested and for the first time ever he cleaned his chain and re-lubed it and listened attentively to how to check and adjust his gears, then did it himself, found a clunk coming from the fact his rear caliper was not tight (good shop setup!) and fixed it and adjusted his seat angle. He then used his new found knowledge to help his friend fix his bike up.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jan 2011)

Crackle said:


> And you are absolutely right. Regular trips to Delamere and hopefully beyond have now been requested and for the first time ever he cleaned his chain and re-lubed it and listened attentively to how to check and adjust his gears, then did it himself, found a clunk coming from the fact his rear caliper was not tight (good shop setup!) and fixed it and adjusted his seat angle. He then used his new found knowledge to help his friend fix his bike up.



It's working already, great result.


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 May 2011)

I was merely pointing out that kids do hash bikes and tend to leave them lying around however my two oldest are now at the age where I would like to get buy them something of higher quality if only to get them out with me down to the forest trails




Saw that Scot voltage in a bike shop at weekend looked nice and is what my middle son is looking for. Oldest son came down with me to Glentress on his handed down Raleigh full susser



. Managed the full red route and the trip down spooky wood in one piece but feel a better quality bike is on order, plans are on going as to how we do that. Not cheap and not made of money so may have to look at second hand.


----------



## Bicycle (3 May 2011)

I have bought nice, new bikes for children in the past and will do so again, but 12 is a tricky age. He may not be riding it for long.

My youngest is now 12 and makes do with hand-me-downs, so my data may be invalid.

However, I have almost always got better results from eBay than 'new-from-a-dealer'.

I don't see the unlikelihood of maintenance as the issue; a kid who leaves a new bike out in the rain will leave a used one out too - and the damage is the same.

Most of what's on a bicycle wears out anyway - and a bike is new only until it leaves the shop.

You could get a very good, very light hardtail from eBay for the money you're looking at spending.

Then you can sell it the same way when he grows....

MTBs can be a risky buy used, but in truth few people ride them as hard as they say they do...

Have a little search and see what you see in small-framed MTBs. But treat it just like any other auction and decide a max price before you start. To do otherwise can be expensive.


----------



## Crackle (3 May 2011)

MrGrumpy said:


> I was merely pointing out that kids do hash bikes and tend to leave them lying around however my two oldest are now at the age where I would like to get buy them something of higher quality if only to get them out with me down to the forest trails
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My eldest who got the Scott is 13 now and I think by chance I bought him this at the right age. It's only been 3 months since he's had it but in that time he's taken a pride in this bike. He's learned to oil the chain and adjust his gears. It never gets left out and he always comments on how good it is when we go out on it.

It also suits him perfectly. At this age, he's not interested in longer routes. He likes to go somewhere and then mess about repeating tricks and jumps, in fact the bike rarely has two wheels on the ground. It's either being jumped, wheelied, endoed (that could be the wrong term, I mean spun around on it's front wheel) or hopped.

As far as I'm concerned it's a result and therefore money well spent. It was expensive and I appreciate it's hard to justify that much on a kids bike. I could have got a cheaper none disc version but the disc brakes make a huge difference to him and what he can do on the bike and I'm glad I swllowed hard and stumped up. Part of the finance came from selling some stuff on Ebay that he no longer wanted, so he part financed it and as I said earlier in the the thread because of the geometry and use, he can potentially keep this into adulthood and it's good enough to last that long and be worth upgrading.

There was an unplanned expense in that I also had to buy a new Thule bike rack. As it was new I didn't just want to lash it to another bike as I had been doing with his old bike so it had to have it's own roof carrier: Ah well.


----------

